# MISC | Good point and Bad point between EMU and Locomotive-pull train



## UD2 (Jan 21, 2006)

invincible said:


> I think you're confusing the usages of "unit" vs "carriage" in this thread.
> 
> An EMU/DMU unit would refer to the set of carriages that could not easily be reconfigured without a trip back to a workshop. There's no HSR in Australia but the regional rail services are operated using 2- and 3- carriage DMUs which allow any configuration from two to eight carriages, platform length permitting.
> 
> ...


To me, an EMU is measured in sets. A carriage is a unit within a set. 

That is the correct analogy in my world.

Where a M car is a movement unit, and a T car is a trailor unit.


----------



## serdar samanlı1 (Feb 20, 2008)

The main disadvantage of a loco-hauled HST is that the carriages are in great stres from the pull of the front loco combined with the push of the back loco


----------



## invincible (Sep 13, 2002)

Also, wheelslip is more of a problem with a locomotive, especially in rainy conditions.


----------



## homunwai (May 13, 2010)

With Talgo Technology, is it correct to say that this will have to be loco push-pull?


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

The single axle bogies of Talgo cars cannot be powered yet, so you need a separate traction unit for the train to run. But this doesn't necessarily need to be a locomotive, Talgo is developing an EMU right now that has motor cars with passengers. Only the end cars that don't have the trademark Talgo single axle bogies are powered but it will be a completely articulated design making it an real EMU.

Info from the Spanish Train manufacturing thread:


Castor_Game said:


> Thanks Solchante, but I think Joseph1951 wanted to know about new news, nothing about what is already known


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

rheintram said:


> Eurotrain: ICE2 power car + TGV Duplex Cars = the beauty of push-pull systems


I have never see that before. :nuts:

Which speed is this train ?
Where this train functionned ? 

Thanks.


----------



## AlexNL (May 27, 2010)

While it's not a high speed train, the Dutch double decker VIRM EMU's are easily exchangable, for as far as I know.

Originally, they were delivered as sets of 3 or 4 units. Later on, they were extended to form sets of 4 or 6 units. Units are easily exchanged, for example, during maintenance.

The longest allowed combination is 14 units, which consists of 1 train of 6 units, and 2 trains of 4 units each. This gets you a train length of roughly 400 meters, most platforms in The Netherlands are shorter than that so this combination is unlikely to happen.

If this 14 unit train would be completely full, with every seat and spot taken, it would carry 2057 passengers - staff not included.


----------



## K_ (Jan 5, 2010)

Gadiri said:


> I have never see that before. :nuts:
> 
> Which speed is this train ?
> Where this train functionned ?
> ...


This was the "eurotrain", a joint bid by GEC-Alsthom and Siemens for the Taiwan high speed rail project. One set was formed only, it never ran revenue service, and doesn't exist anymore.


----------



## hammersklavier (Jan 29, 2010)

Furthermore, it's a pair of ICE-1 (or was it ICE-2? I forget) powercars coupled to a TGV Duplex carset. Which is why it looks (IMO) rather ugly. You can also see that it was demonstrated in (or near) Germany, as there's an older ICE trainset in the usual ICE livery in the background.

The new KTX-II units being built by Rotem are largely based of traditional TGV tech, as the (Alstom) TGV Atlantique model is the KTX-I. Alstom, I'm sure, is currently developing an AGV Duplex model.


----------

